# 2008 Themes



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

So only 364 days left till Halloween. Anyone start thinking of themes yet?

I think I'm going to do a HalloweenTown set. Any suggestions or Ideas?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

DH and I actually do the same theme each year, but just add to it.

Graveyard, with a witch and her cauldron. Spiders up the front walk.

Next year, we're going to build the crypt I planned out this year (but DH's father got sick and died so we had to put most of the big stuff on hold). We have a cheapy FCG that is sound activated, so if I can, I'm going to try to rig up that in the crypt, and figure out how to make him move constantly.

I'd love to make a gravestone peeper and/or a pop-up. I also want to make a creepy something to put up on the roof and peer down at the TOTs.

Going to work on lighting also. I need to plead with one of my neighbors to please not leave on his floodlights on Halloween night - ruined my lights on that side. AND THEY WEREN'T HOME - so the TOTs kept going up to their house, and getting disappointed!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Just like FG, gonna keep to the graveyard theme ... 

Will add columns next year (the Wife is in agreement with the project) and update some of the tombstones. 

Want to work on some animated props on a basic level (moving heads, etc) so will be on the lookout for ways to do that.

Lots of other minor ideas, but with 363 days to go ... who knows what will turn up


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

We've out grown our front yard and are planning on moving to the back yard next year.

Our ambitious thoughts right now are to construct a plastic-walled pvc pipe framework walkthrough with famous horror movie themed rooms. Also, in the front yard, we're wanting to place a haunted pumpkin patch. I'm thinking of a zombified Peanuts Linus and Sally to toss a little humor into it.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Cassie7 said:


> I'm thinking of a zombified Peanuts Linus and Sally to toss a little humor into it.


I can't wait to see that!

MsM


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

My wife and I are negotiating about expanding the cemetery to encompass not only the front yard, but the driveway and side yard as well. I'm planning on devoting the side yard to a mausoleum and FCG......still trying to decide what to place on the pavement. Probably coffins....


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

For the last couple of years I have made props and been involved in walk throughs in a neighboring town with some other folks.
But I think in '08 I'm going to do a display in my own yard.
I have a decent sized yard next to the house and it has 4 weeping willow trees just screaming for a haunted cemetary display.

I noticed there were several young girls in the walk through dressed in white with white face just dancing and playing like young girls do.
That seemed to scare the wits out of a lot of people.

So with that in mind, I'm thinking.
1. A graveyard with a witch stiring a cauldron with fog coming out of the cauldron and lying close to the ground.
2. Some animated little girls singing, dancing, and laughing in the middle of the cemetary under the trees.
3. A fcg or two

Well, I'm sure you get the idea.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

strange1 said:


> For the last couple of years I have made props and been involved in walk throughs in a neighboring town with some other folks.
> But I think in '08 I'm going to do a display in my own yard.
> I have a decent sized yard next to the house and it has 4 weeping willow trees just screaming for a haunted cemetary display.
> 
> ...





The girl idea sounds so cool. Seems hard to do though. Good luck.
Donna the Dead is creepy for a girl, you could through her out there and just add laughing voices.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I will continue improving my asylum theme.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm planning to do my third and final year with the pirates theme. Last year we created the ship, this year I added the jail and next year I want to have a kraken attacking the ship, waving slimy barnacle-encrusted tentacles, water misting on the TOTs (assuming the drought is over and the water restrictions have been lifted by then), pirates jumping overboard. I have the vision in my head, just have to figure out how to execute the project.


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

strange1 said:


> For the last couple of years I have made props and been involved in walk throughs in a neighboring town with some other folks.
> But I think in '08 I'm going to do a display in my own yard.
> I have a decent sized yard next to the house and it has 4 weeping willow trees just screaming for a haunted cemetary display.
> 
> ...


I really like your idea of animated children singing and dancing. I remember seeing a prop someone made using ceiling fan motor that had 4 little ghosts circling around. Maybe with some brainstorming it could be turned into children revolving with some simple leg and arm movement. I dunno, it might be out of my reach since I have to tackle any animated props. Then again I have a whole year to tinker, .


I put out a small creepy tea party scene with children's dolls this year. It really freaked out a lot of tot's and their parents. It was a very simple setup but the sound track of children laughing and strange sounds added to children voices really made the difference.

Good luck.


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

You know ezekiel, I like your idea of the tea party.
Young girls having tea in a grave yard along with some others dancing around.

Got plenty of time to figure how to do it.

I did come up with a name for the graveyard.
Since it will consist of mostly little girls I think I'm going to call it.
*"The Young And The Restless"*


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

I was thinking about it a bit more last night and have some ideas about how to create some simple movement. Again these are ideas only coming from someone who has yet to tackle his first air prop so I don't know if these _ideas_ are even feasible. But on the other hand a simple idea that I think could be very easily achieved would be just to have the girls in a ring around the rosy scene with hands locked circling about a point. If possible it might be best to have them moving in slightly elliptical pattern versus perfectly circular. It is a small detail but might be worthwhile to the perfectionist. Again your sacrificing actual body movement (i.e. moving legs, arms, head movement) but for me, the layman, I think it could be done much easier versus more articulated body movement.

Next year I'm going to be using an expanded version of my tea party in my first walk through haunt. I'm thinking about moving it to the beginning of the walk at the very front of my garage. After seeing a section about "the Peppers ghost" by KevinS I might try and implement it with the tea party scene. Being the fact that it would be in the front of the garage it would keep me from having to construct a free standing structure to house all the elements of the Peppers ghost. The remainder of the walk through would go from that point through the rest of the yard ... oh the thoughts are running wild.

I wanted to use a few elements in my first walk through haunt next year but there isn't a whole lot of room to include too many creepy child props/haunts. Some ideas along the creepy child props/haunts that I had but probably won't be using are as follows:

A wall lined with shelves of stuffed animals and dolls. Some obviously spooked out with simple tears and paint. Then to have one suddenly move out towards the tot's as they pass would surely startle. This could lend easily to reacher prop or some other simple air prop.

A demented child scene similar to tea party. A child sized dummy with back turned to tot's at table with dismembered doll parts, plenty of rope, something to emulate entrails ( dyed pumpkin guts?), nails & screws, body parts, deceased small animals (fakes obviously) with some eerie lighting of course. Could hack some x-mas decorations to give the demented child some small body movement.

The deceased child scene in child sized modern coffin with liner will really get a lot of adults. Especially if you really get the look right with nice clothing, perfect wig and the pasty white skin and rosy cheeks. A rising dummy child with hand reaching out here would be just cruel. Throw in an audio track of the child yelling, "mommy", "help me" or some variant would just complete it so much.

I don't know how far you planned to go with your scene if any elements will have an indoor look complete with a window with blinds. I think you know where I'm going with this. A child strangled in the blind cord with the twitching legs motor setup. Would only work when and if your scene was inside or made to look like it was inside.

A see-saw with skeleton children or even a simple wooden merry-go-round with some skeletal kids. Any other out door play equipment would be great especially if at was at a bit of a distance from the tot's with the corpsified or skeletal kids peeking from about the equipment with audible whispers being played.

Back tracking a bit to the tea party scene here is another twist. If you have the props for a graveyard scene you very well could use them with the tea party idea. Just use a blanket and setup the party in the middle of the graveyard. I would caution the overuse of low lying fog because it might be too difficult to see the kids especially since they are smaller and lower to the ground. Throw in a tombstone pop-up behind the kids and your bound to get some screams.

If you have access to an old record player or if your creative enough to create an old style gramophone set it up with an audio of some very creepy old southern music (reference skeleton key). Surround the player with some eager kids, errr tiny corpses, skelies. You get the picture, =).

Having a walk about actor in a boogie man costume. I really like the concept art of Mr. Oogie Boogie from Nightmare before Christmas. That might work really well especially with enough low level lighting.

Something I thought about was constructing was a low to the ground axeworthy setup. I was thinking about using a child sized black clothed ghostie and setting the route up just at the edge of where the shadows really start to get heavy. It would give the illusion of a roaming shadow figure throughout the haunt. Though after reading about all the axeworthy rigs out there, they seem quite unreliable so I think I'll probably skip that one.

So many ideas ... rocking chair ... baby in cradle ... children staring at television with nothing but static ... too many ideas.

I think the number one key to any children's creepy haunt (or any haunt for that matter) is setting the right mood with creepy sounds. Hearing children laughing, giggle or various nursery rhymes being recited at night would really set the mood. Some screams will be okay but I think the chanting, crying, giggling, laughing, sobbing and whispering of children will be much more effective than a plethora of screams.

Good luck to you and your Young and Restless theme!

I can't wait to see your results for next year!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Cassie7 said:


> Our ambitious thoughts right now are to construct a plastic-walled pvc pipe framework walkthrough ...



That's what we did. We had 3 rooms made with PVC frames and used black 4 mil plastic sheeting as walls. We cut strips to use as doors. We even had one room that had a "hidden corner" for a ghoul to hide in. It worked out great!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

At this point, I am leaning toward the creepy clown theme for next year since I was able to purchase a few clown type masks and props at after Halloween sales.

That whole kid thing is creepy... even just reading it.


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

We've decided to go with a Haunted Hollyweird theme for next year. Since I get help from the neighbors and daughter & sil, we're talking about having each room/area as a different movie/studio/genre. We get decorating help from different neighbors (new one signed on for next year!), so am going to try to have one person responsible for each room/area, and they'll pick out the theme and make sure things get done. Usually it's me and one neighbor that manages everything and it's getting a bit overwhelming as we get more elaborate. We figure that this way we'll really suck our helpers in! 

We do all of this for our party, but leave the side yard decorated for Halloween night, and then pull out the graveyard and set it up on the driveway after work. It worked great this year. 

I'm already thinking that we could have the back yard set up as either Indiana Jones or Jurrassic park. We have a pool and barbecue bar and the landscaping is pretty lush. We did a Clue theme this year and had the sign above the bar read "Col Mustards Safari Bar". So the jungle theme would continue to work well.

We were talking about how fun it'd be to have a Disney room. We normally haul our diningroom table into our livingroom (to clear space for cafeteria size tables for food), and I think it'd be fun to make the livingroom into the Mad Hatter's Tea Party using the diningroom table.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

My haunt is different then most, but it works for us and everyone seems to enjoy it.
Instead of a theme we do different rooms here is what we did in 2007:
They enter a hallway where there are various mirrors one of which says bloody mary, and she follows them to the next room. Which is a black room several glow in the dark mask line the room. We have 2 ppl dressed in black emerge out. They go to a forest scene where the wolfman, witch and jason appear. They see a pirate chest in the next room where a lost pirate dwells. They go outside where they encounter a family of hillbillies and leatherface. They enter a doll room where dead donna is and the ring girl. they then go to a clown room where the final clown has a chainsaw. That is it in a nutshell. I plan to keep the clowns, expand on the pirates. Maybe change the doll room to a toy room it was way creepy. Two new themes if you will I want to add are a swamp to go into the forest and wild west theme. Any thoughts?


----------



## mooney (Oct 19, 2007)

Same general theme, but expanded. Walk through the whole yard, much more on display, more folks to work the crowds and be characters. Think Poe...

I love the *room* concept - sounds VERY fun! Do you also have a smaller area for the little kids who are afraid?


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Herman Secret said:


> Just like FG, gonna keep to the graveyard theme ...
> 
> Will add columns next year (the Wife is in agreement with the project) and update some of the tombstones.
> 
> ...


For Herman Secret: The columns are definitely a winner. I made a couple for this year using extruded foam insulation--just cut the slabs into 5-1/2 foot tall pieces and used spray adhesive. Used insulation scraps for internal bracing, rollered-on some flat black latex and slid them over 2-1/2 foot tall wooden boxes with cement blocks inside. Screwed the outer columns to the wooden box and that was it. Easy, quick, and everybody who saw them thought they were real stone columns. Great perches for the gargoyles. My landlord and the other tenants in my building liked 'em a lot. Held up like champs in the wind, too.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

we don't have a smaller area, what we do have is my 8 yr old son. We had 6 tour guides including my son. When little kids saw him they generaly were not as scared. We also communicated to our "Scareactors" that little kids were coming through. We could not control the enviroment, or the animation, however. We had 35 scareactors for this little haunt. Including 6 who acted as security but really they had the most fun, they worked the crowd. Our Michael Meyers felt like a celebrity. He said he had more pics taken on Halloween then he did at his wedding.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

scorpio said:


> My haunt is different then most, but it works for us and everyone seems to enjoy it.
> Instead of a theme we do different rooms here is what we did in 2007:
> They enter a hallway where there are various mirrors one of which says bloody mary, and she follows them to the next room. Which is a black room several glow in the dark mask line the room. We have 2 ppl dressed in black emerge out. They go to a forest scene where the wolfman, witch and jason appear. They see a pirate chest in the next room where a lost pirate dwells. They go outside where they encounter a family of hillbillies and leatherface. They enter a doll room where dead donna is and the ring girl. they then go to a clown room where the final clown has a chainsaw. That is it in a nutshell. I plan to keep the clowns, expand on the pirates. Maybe change the doll room to a toy room it was way creepy. Two new themes if you will I want to add are a swamp to go into the forest and wild west theme. Any thoughts?


Do you have pics? Sounds so cool.


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

strange1 said:


> For the last couple of years I have made props and been involved in walk throughs in a neighboring town with some other folks.
> But I think in '08 I'm going to do a display in my own yard.
> I have a decent sized yard next to the house and it has 4 weeping willow trees just screaming for a haunted cemetary display.
> 
> ...



Here's something Nobbies in Omaha, NE was selling this year for nine dollars. This what you're looking for?


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I took pics of my yard but not of the actual haunt. Too dark. I did have a friend video tape it, but I havent seen it yet.
Any one have any ideas for swamp I have no idea what monster to come out. Can you believe it I have over 100 masks and not one creature from black lagoon who would fit nicely here. I have a snake mask, that might work.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am doing classic monsters, dracula, werewolf, frankenstein, etc. I am keeping the frave yard, just modifying it to be more vampire friendly, I do the campground thing, so am figuring out how to take a 12 x 12 canopy thing and make it into frankensteins lab. Lots of thoughts running through the ole' noggen, I am busy in planning mode!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

The wife and I have been doing cemetary, tombstones, guillotine, witch, monster, spider, screams, for the past 20years and it was gettting really old, just for us, as we always added each year and the neighboorhood never saw the same display two years in a row... 

This year, '07 we went Pirates! Pirates in a GRAND way... But we figured this was going to be a big outlay to get the yard started, and is planned for abt a 3-5yr project.. '08 will have animated skellys, a Spanish fort for the pirates to assail with cannons, better lighting and other improvements, so will be (I hope) quite a bit less $$ than this year.. But to answer... Pirates is a great theme.. the traditional haunts, while always good... everyone is doing them..


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

At this distant point in time, I am saying we will stick with the graveyard and such for TOTers and not have a costume party for 2008, but rather a bonfire with minor decorations. (minor for people like US, major for others I guess)

Our lives will be different in a year, regardless. We'll have a baby, I'll have a new job and 
if we end up moving and things change, who knows?


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I think for next year were going to make it spooky. The only thing that made it spooky this year was our black light with our strobe light. I'm definitely going to be buying a lot of props and making some of my own. 

I want a witch prop with a cauldron, maybe her eyes blinking and making some movement. I'm not sure where to find that though. Then I'll definitely improve the graveyard for next year. I'm sure I'll come up with some other ideas. I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## hobbyguy (Oct 1, 2006)

2008= garage dark ride. I found the Power Wheels on Craigs list and picked up last week. Will start saving for plywood. The party might be "Halloween:The Ride" theme. Was motivated by homemade dark ride seen on this site a few months back. FUN!!!!
http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/hobbyguy_photos/


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Our 2008 theme will be something completely different for us. Prior years our garage set up was 6 - 7 different themes most of them set up on tables. For 2008 we are planning to do one half of the garage as a zombie cemetery, rotted corpse area which will all be on the ground. Now we have to think about tombstones, lighting, etc. We have the major anamatronics we need but will need to work more on the details. We’re really looking forward to it! I didn’t think it was possible to get even more excited about Halloween but planning something brand new has gotten the major creative juices flowing and the excitement level soaring!

Everyone’s plans sound great and I hope all will keep posting updates as to how your 2008 plans are coming together.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

My wife and I feel the excitement of new ideas too, even at this early date, and it isnt even '08 yet!!! The plans rolling thru our heads keep threatening to spill out if we lean over  

Reading thru the ideas and plans here almost make me want to go back to classic dark haunts.. I love, love, LOVE the scary kids themes! Simple teeter-totter, merry-go-round or tea party(my favorite!) with laughing kids sounds, dismembered dolls... I could do a terrific haunt just with the number of headless naked Barbies in the house!! 'twisted' stuffed animals/toys bookcase, some popping out on air jacks.. Looking around ebay and othere sites, there are a number of small-sized(30"-48") medical skellys cheap, but I think more along the lines of Chucky-sized dolls.. The laffing sounds you could record at any playground, the crying, moaning, screaming kids can be cut from any scary movie.. Some reeeeeally good stuff here!

Keep those ideas flowin'!!


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

I love the scary kids idea, coupled with the Freddie Krueger rhyme floating out of speakers. Mix in a few random giggles, little sobs here and there and you've got something.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, lots of cool ideas! Keep em comin!!!

We seem to be expanding the ideas each year. I dont think we have had one central theme. Maybe this past year as we expanded our graveyard... Our main focus this year was to get things out much earlier this and for the most part it worked. Unfortunatly we didnt get our major ideas out till right before Halloween and seemed to find a couple problems with the designs and mechanics. It took a lot of the fun out of the day, so this year we are going to start even ealier and have all 'large' props completely finished in advance. That way Halloween is just set up the little stuff and off we go.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

We are going to go a bit scarier next year in terms of themeing since it looks like most of the kids in the neighborhood will be 10 years and older...perfect time to start scaring the living bejesus out of them! LOL We are going to do a large grave scene in the front yard, with the "freshly" dug graves...we're trying to figure out a way to do a pumpkin scarecrow of some sorts as well to add to the mix. I purchased a few tombstones already and we're going to throw a few homemade ones in as well. Doing bloody sheets across the carport area with a ton of spider webs....

Of course like everyone else we are in the early planning stages, but that's the fun...starting early!


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

The following would have to be in a specially-made room, but I think it would work: Along the lines of the possessed/demented kids, get 4 of those Scary Carrie props (or anything else that clings to the ceiling or walls), hang them up on some flip panels (like Vanna White and her vowels) in the demented kids room and place a strobe light. Pump some music or sounds in there with very distinctive sections to act as cues. As the guests walk through, the strobe kicks on and the first thing you see is one Carrie on the wall. In between strobe flickers, the people behind the panels flip Carrie One so all you see is the blank wall. Carrie Two is then flipped and so on until she is as close as possible to the guests. The bonus on this is that her hair and gown should sway, giving the illusion that she is actually moving.

Does this make any sense? It would probably take lots of work, but if done properly, I think it would be kind of unnerving.


----------



## ghostphase310 (Nov 20, 2007)

im thinking of doing a nightmare on elm street theme


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Freddie is my favorite of the "slashers".


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Shadow Mistress said:


> Freddie is my favorite of the "slashers".[/QUO
> 
> I like him to.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

Last year (2007) we did a Friday the 13th (room) I mad a tree with a hockey mask (Jason) on it. Put some real shrubery in the self made tree. Added scene setters forest, as well as some Jason scene setters images. Had Jason hiding in the corner. UPDATE: for 2008
Saw Friday the 13th part 2.
Remember? The ending when the heroine finds Jason's shack, he has Mrs. Voorhees head on a table with candles and her sweater. I am going to do a similar scene, except our Mrs. Voorhees will be alive, how can I make a sturdy table that is not too big. Would like to use one of my smaller scareactors in this spot....


----------



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

Not actually a "theme" but I do plan to bring in some Greek Mythology next year in my trail.The River Styx in my pond,a Cyclops room with a giant eye,and of course,since my haunt is named Medusas Dark Dwellings,I'll have to have Medusa out there somewhere.The rest of the trail will be a mixture of scares as usual unless I can come up with more "doable" mythological creatures.Any ideas?


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

There are so many ideas that are coming to me for a 2008 theme. It's SOO hard to choose one. I watching a program on tv a few days ago that told myths and other stories about famous landmarks being haunted. Also do you think it's disrespectfull to use dead celeb's such as Steve Irwin, Anna Nicole ect. as grave markers?


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

Many ppl have used Edgar Allen Poe as a grave marker, and Elvis. No disrespect have or have I ever heard from that. Many a haunter has used famous ppl as grave markers fictional and non-fictional. I say it's your haunt do as you please.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Shadow Mistress said:


> The following would have to be in a specially-made room, but I think it would work: Along the lines of the possessed/demented kids, get 4 of those Scary Carrie props (or anything else that clings to the ceiling or walls), hang them up on some flip panels (like Vanna White and her vowels) in the demented kids room and place a strobe light. Pump some music or sounds in there with very distinctive sections to act as cues. As the guests walk through, the strobe kicks on and the first thing you see is one Carrie on the wall. In between strobe flickers, the people behind the panels flip Carrie One so all you see is the blank wall. Carrie Two is then flipped and so on until she is as close as possible to the guests. The bonus on this is that her hair and gown should sway, giving the illusion that she is actually moving.
> 
> Does this make any sense? It would probably take lots of work, but if done properly, I think it would be kind of unnerving.


How abt putting a Scary Carrie on a small trolley system so the doll crawls across - 

_the ceiling!!!_​
A single aluminum/steel rod suspended from opposite corners of the ceiling, on which a pulley "rolls" and Scary Carrie is tied to, appearing to crawl along the ceiling, upside down of course, just like Megan did in the Exorcist! Now _*THAT*_ would be waaaay kewl!!​


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

YES!!!! That's what I was trying to figure out with Scary Carrie. Way disturbing....love it.

I've seen tombstones with all sorts of famous people's names on them. The ones I've seen, however, were all actors that were somehow tied into horror movies or scary stuff. I saw a graveyard that had Carolyn Jones in it, as well as Heather O'Rourke. 

On another note, I've seen the commercially made Saddam Hussein ones. But I don't want that in my graveyard....


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, the track could be a round curtain rod or even 1" closet dowel, that would have to be hardwood tho, the hangers screwed into the ceiling at joists to support it, a pulley fed over the rod, scary carrie or donna the dead tied to the pulley and either someone(or something) pulling a rope tied to said corpse back and forth.. cud even be done with a wiper motor to make it 'travel' abt a foot or two across the rod. You cud also use a 'baby crawls alot' evil-ized! Using that wud be funny.. a baby learning to crawl... *on the ceiling* and the small size/weight wud allow it to travel the ful length of the rod.

We have a couple gravestones with celebs on them... one in particular.. 

*E**lvis - Entertainer, Music Idol, Worm food*.. 

one that says... *See! I TOLD you I was sick..* 
TJ


----------



## Pirate Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been working on my idea's for 2008 as well as 2009. Yeah, I'm an over achiever. Anyway, 2008 we are doing a haunted luau. I do kinda need help with ideas though. So if anyone has any, please share. I was checking out Unorthodox's blog and loved his idea of skulls on poles in the yard, so I'm going to work on that, not quite to the scale that he did, but a few. I'm also thinking about doing a volcano in my yard. Not sure how to do that yet. And the boneyard BBQ. If anyone has any suggestions, please, please let me know. =)

2009 is going to be horror flicks. I'm going to try and hit a good portion of many of them, especially the classics. I'll be starting on those props here pretty soon, I have a lot to make, that's why it's 2009 instead of 2008.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Our 2008 theme is kind of a haunted hoedown. Enlarged cemetery, stockades, saloon/billards & poker inside, gallows (yes, someone or something will be hung - no PC police in my area), horse drawn hearse, standups and cut outs of John Wayne, cowboys, cactii, etc; Toe pinchers, some inflatables (the kiddies loved it last year and it's an all ages party/haunt); hopefully a haunted hayride on the back 10 acres (not a lot of trees thanks to fire so I've got to be creative); Hamburgers, hotdogs, chili, cornbread, etc. - all the fixin's. All the usual ghouls decked out in a cowboy way; karoke (sp?), live music and whatever else I can dream up by then.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

My theme this year is going to be The Graveyard Gala. I am going to enlarge my cemetary (I just cut out 10 tombstones last night) and make a cemetary entrance. We have a party each year and inside the house is always decorated spooky haunted mansion-esque. I decorate the garage with the theme. This year I'm going to decorate the garage as a haunted forest since the graveyard is outside.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

I try and addone new tombstone each year for a notable death. I've got people who show up just to see who the new inductee is each year now.

So far:
Elvis : The king is dead
Warren Zevon: I'll sleep when I'm dead
Cheap Gas
and of course Steve Irwin (crikey that hurt!)
Plus other hollywood characters and just the normals

I wanted to do tammy baker but couldn't find any of the right foam this past year.... boooo.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

The carnival plans keeps changing. Since it's going to be in my backyard there are so many more things that I need to feel up space.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

This is such an ambitious group... I love it.

I'm going to stick with and continue developing my Sundial Cemetery theme. My yard is just the perfect set up for it. I have a two car garage that sits at a 90 degree angle to the rest of the house, so the front door faces south, and the garage door right next to it faces east. The driveway starts at the south-east corner of the yard and curves up to the garage and front doors. Which means, the tot's have to walk up the long curved drive (around the cemetery in the front yard) to get to the front door. 

This year, I think I'm going to build a mortuary scene in the garage and leave the big door open. Maybe have my metal casket sitting open with a normal looking guy in it, and have all the mourners sitting in chairs be rotting corpses. The casket always makes people edgy, so I'd kind of like to get an air cannon to shoot off from inside the mortuary scene. 

Need to think through it all a bit more.

Jim


----------



## tanliwod (Nov 17, 2007)

Our theme will again be "famous New England Ghosts". We feature Colonel Jonathan Buck (of Bucksport, Maine), Elisabeth Palmiter (Green Lady Ghost in Connecticut), Harriet (of the New Boston Inn, Massachusetts), and Jonathan "Ernie" Randolph (who was presumably a lighthouse keeper in Connecticutt). This year, we are going to add "Alfred Urquart" (of Greenbush, Maine). In addition to the graveyard (with fog chiller, lightning effects, assorted props, and cool lighting), this year we are decorating our garage as a haunted house area and building a pneumatic window that opens and closes in synchronization with a dim video of a ghost who will appear to open and close the window (almost like a pepper's ghost effect). I am looking forward to really upgrading our effects and props this year.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

While watching Burton's "Sweeney Todd" I leaned over and said to my wife " I wonder if anyone is picking up the license for Sweeney Todd costumes and makeup". The more we talked about it the more we (mostly she) LOVED it. She's already putting costumes together, shopping for wigs and planning the party - with meat pies, natch! The chair will be easy enough to do, but I'm trying to figure out a way to incorporate all of the stuff I built last year for our mad lab into a victorian barber shop! I'm sure it will end up being a conglomerate... or more likely use Sweeney for our party theme, and the mad lab for ToT.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Cool idea, I had actually thought about throwing a Tim Burton themed party: Sweeney Todd, Nightmare B4 Xmas, Beetle Juice, Mars Attacks, Sleepy Hollow, etc., etc. Could invite everyone to come dressed as their fav Tim Burton character.

Jim



ChrisW said:


> While watching Burton's "Sweeney Todd" I leaned over and said to my wife " I wonder if anyone is picking up the license for Sweeney Todd costumes and makeup". The more we talked about it the more we (mostly she) LOVED it. She's already putting costumes together, shopping for wigs and planning the party - with meat pies, natch! The chair will be easy enough to do, but I'm trying to figure out a way to incorporate all of the stuff I built last year for our mad lab into a victorian barber shop! I'm sure it will end up being a conglomerate... or more likely use Sweeney for our party theme, and the mad lab for ToT.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

i'm more of an inside decorater than an outside decorator. i think that i already said this on a thread but i think i want to do a sweeny todd theme this year!

ChrisW - i see you do to. we can communicate later when it get's a little closer and bounce back and forth with ideas!


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Halloween is always close enough to talk about.


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

As of right now I am keeping with my Beetlejuice Dinner Party. After this past party, my husband agreed with me that we should try something different instead of throwing a full fledged party. I agreed and came up with this idea.. would be less expensive because only a few people would be attending and less headache from neighbors (no one calling the cops). 
Now he says he wants to have a big party again... can't the man make up his mind? It is seriously so frustrating that the neighbor's tattled to the cops twice that night. I can't stand to throw another party just to anticipate it being ruined. So... dinner party it is! I have been wanting to try this anyway.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

poison the neighbours AngelEye and they won't be calling the police again, they might actually come as ghosts


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

hehe.. I think I will let them know the next time they are noisey, that I being the non-dirtbag that I am, will not call the cops and just request that they keep it down and I will close my window and try to ignore them. Because hey.. they own their home just like I own mine and they have the right to have people over and party it up. They apparently just forgot that about me. 

I have had problems in the past with neighbors thinking my husband and I are 16 year olds running around drinking without supervision before. So maybe that is what happened this time? (We are 26 and 27, we look young but geez.. )


----------



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like the idea of a Beetlejuice dinner party. I bet the decor would be rockin. We're thinking of doing a Haunted Casino, dealers and all, but I'm having a little trouble on how to make it scary besides a few dummies placed around.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have done my haunt for the totters for 11 years. 2 halloweens ago we moved to a different town. so we gave the town folks a treat. we did an evil clown theme in our basement. i had a coffin [made from a cardboard box] set up just to the left side with black sheets all around so you could not see all the evil clowns behind. as soon as we hit the bottom step, all the clowns burst out of the coffin. [i wanted to give the effect you see of the clowns all squeeshed into a little car, then climbing out.] then the clowns ran past and into a mini maze to the right. the totters then had to go into the maze. the first clown in had to book it back to the beginning to come up behind the kids. after the kids made it past the clowns and through the maze, they stood behind a table and threw a bean bag through a clowns mouth that was positioned in the doorway to the creepy older part of the basement. in the creepy older part of the basement we had glow in the dark masks hanging all over. we had two kids dressed all in black wearing a glow in the dark mask. after throwing the bean bag the kids had to go into the older part and retrieve the bean bag. the 2 masks got the kids good. kids came in the gas station and asked if i was doing the haunted house again this year. i said yes, we just took down the maze from last year and found a few kids still wandering around, so we thought we would go with a zombie theme. at least a couple of times the kids gasped with horror on their faces and the parents had to assure them i was just joking. feedback from this years was the first year was better-sooooo this coming year i am going to have to pick it up a bit. this year i want to do a mystical magical madness theme. it will be witches and warlocks, magicians, wizards, and a gypsy. if you go into ebay and go into advanced search and pull up in seller-hallorenescene, then click on my me page, you will see my halloween ad and a couple of pictures from this year.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Our theme for 2008 is ' Face Your Fears ' . The more I think about it the more I am getting excited! I will be having out first Crew meeting on Feb 9th, as I email "crew members' back and forth most seem as excited as me, almost all have their costumes picked out and have some ideas.

I just ordered a Cool poster yesterday that has listed All phobias. I plan on buying some cheap frame and have that up somewhere in the house to inspire me for the next 9 Months.

I also like the idea because I am able to use lots of items from past years!


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

There are some awesome theme ideas out there! 

It's my turn to choose the theme this year (my husband picked "persia" last year after leprechauns fell through)... I'm choosing "Mad Science"... I don't do anything really elaborate since I'm more or less getting started on the whole "yard haunting" aspect of Halloween. My husband and I usually just set up a table in front of the in-law's house... though, we're renting a house this year, so we might have our own ToTers! Eee!

Anyway... I'm going to be Dr Jeckyl and my husband is going to be Dr Hyde (as opposed to Mr Hyde)... we have some ideas brewing up, but nothing is concrete yet.... though my husband has already solicited the assistance of his friend to be a cadaver, from whence the plan is we'll pull candy out of what appears to be his abdominal cavity. Lights... test tubes... I have potion bottles and some beaker props... we'll need to set up tubes with "mist" (maybe this is the year I break down and buy a fog machine and forge my own chiller)... candelabra, skulls, my scary lady bust... 

I'm bagging on the goodie bags this year. I think I'll just buy a mountain of chocolate and skittles or starburst and pass those out with leftover glow bracelets... and I will probably order non-halloween temp tattoos from Oriental Trading Co again (more because I like temp tats).. and if costco has playdoh again, I'll get that too... and gliders... okay, so maybe I will do bags again.... hehe

If I get a chance, I can make some really cool props from my "Haunted Halloween" book of "magic". I also have some cool things in this "magic" book... like a way to use match powder to make sparks when you snap your fingers... and some other cool things.

Mehehehe!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

I am planning on expanding the graveyard with a cofin, grave digger, skeltons, and sayings on the tombstones (ran out of time last year on geting the tombstones done). Also I am thinking about retiring the Charlie Brown gang as it has been three years now. Website: http://www.uni.edu/beardsle/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the graveyard ideas sound terrific. i collect graveyard epitah sayings. have quite a few. if you need any, let me know and i will post some.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Great Pumpkin said:


> I am planning on expanding the graveyard with a cofin, grave digger, skeltons, and sayings on the tombstones (ran out of time last year on geting the tombstones done). Also I am thinking about retiring the Charlie Brown gang as it has been three years now. Website: http://www.uni.edu/beardsle/


Ah Charlie Brown in your yard is so cool. Where'd you get them?


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Tomb of the Mummy*

Theme for 2008 is Tomb of the Mummy.
I have around 7-10 actors. Some will be mummies/zombies. Some might wear egyptian garb. Some might be an Annubis (Jackal) type guard. Might have some British looking explorers wearing kakies & pith helmets. They could either be at the entrance warning people not to go in, or they could be inside, pretending to be dead as if they were mauled from some creature set free.

Might try to do some columns with heiroglphics on them. Fake flame torches on walls or hanging from ceiling. Golden statues. Boobytraps. Spooky ambient music hinting of ancient mysteries and dangers.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, since I haven't taken down my halloween stuff last year, I'm going to do pirates again!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

The Charlie Brown guys were hand made, traced and painted. I watched the "The Great Pumpkin" may times while making these figures.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm definitely recreating disneyland's nightmare before xmas haunted mansion wreaths and candlesticks and applying them to my house. I'll probably re-paint the tombstones but I'll be using my gemmy outdoor movie screen to show "this is halloween" video in rotation

I'll also recreate that terrific countdown wreath which I'll hang over the front door

the haunted mansion









My house









I'm also considering making plywood painted cutouts of Jack Skellington and some of the other characters.

Victor


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Victor,

I plan on using cut outs to so I was looking around and came across this site. They have a few life size Nightmare Before Christmas ones.


http://www.giftapolis.com/jasklisicacu.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link but since these are going to be semi-permanent, (I intend to leaving there through the xmas holidays), I might just copy the image an superimpose it on a 4x8 plywood sheet and cut and paint.

Victor


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2006)

Horror western this year , based on the show deadwood. next year im going all out horror.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Great Pumpkin said:


> I am planning on expanding the graveyard with a cofin, grave digger, skeltons, and sayings on the tombstones (ran out of time last year on geting the tombstones done). Also I am thinking about retiring the Charlie Brown gang as it has been three years now. Website: http://www.uni.edu/beardsle/



You Can't retire the Charlie Brown Gang, they ROCK!! If you do not put them up I am sure there would be some very disapointed people!!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

This year will be a Witch hotel with broom parking in the side of the house ,i intend to use half the garage to do a original witch dead rest bedroom with coffin as a bed and cauldron as a sink ect i have so many idea right now it's scary (for my wallet) in the front yard the dead garden call the cemetery with more props and with the balcony as the lobby of the hotel where the mortal and the other one can come to register ( the kids for their candy too ) The only problem who is bothering me is the weather where i live is so unpredictible it can snow or it can have the wind we had last year ( i ran after my toomstone a couple of time down the street ). 
But we will see and can't wait for the good spring weather to come to start on all my idea .


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I can't make a final theme decestion yet. It seems that everyweek or everytime I get on-line at look at halloween stores I want to change my theme. I had ordered some prizez and stuff from OT but I just don't know if I want to do a carnival anymore. Gosh this is fresturating. Oh new theme may be Hell House or Fright Night.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

natascha said:


> You Can't retire the Charlie Brown Gang, they ROCK!! If you do not put them up I am sure there would be some very disapointed people!!!


Have to agree with that one. We have a PEANUTS set up and have been told (and have seen for ourselves) how much the neighbors look forward to it every year.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

The thing with Peanuts group is it's a classic and very kid friendly. Pearents would appricate a house that isen't all spooky and scary for there young ones to go up to. Plus it makes it stanf out because everyone would want to be there.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, I think you guys talked me into NOT retiring the Charlie Brown gang.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Great Pumpkin said:


> OK, I think you guys talked me into NOT retiring the Charlie Brown gang.




Sweet! Just what we wanted to do.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Opps forgot to say you could always add on to peanuts thing.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm thinking of a Black Death theme (bubonic plague) medievel inside the house, pile of bodies outside, someone with a bell saying bring out your dead.....


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

"Horror western this year , based on the show deadwood. next year im going all out horror."
What Ideas do you have for your theme. I am going to do a western horror scene, always looking for brain storms.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I wonder if someone can figure out how to create killer tumble weeds for the western scene.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Depends if we are still in Florida or have finally moved (Spook knows the sordid details). But I will take my Halloween wherever I go!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

We are still expanding our theme from this last Halloween. Its an ongoing story that we can build off of each year for awhile. The story is on my Halloween web site & is based around the modern day Collins Family of Dark Shadows as I am one of the original Collins Family members.

We were not able to get everything done for the 2007 season so now we strive to pull more off for 2008. David the youngest of the Collins clan is announcing his marriage & as the story continues we have a deranged Bride in full attire along w/ her bridal party at the funeral of David. She insist the bridal party attends the funeral of her beloved in full wedding attire. As guest arrive at the funeral parlor she will be handing out wedding cake. (We'll do a real gothic wedding cake) SO we gotta get building some coffins. 

The Vampire Parlor is where the Collins Family Vampires are having some champagne to celebrate the arrival of a new member (David). This will be in my dining room. 

Outside we will expand our cemetery, work on the tombstones cause we did not have time to put anything on them for 2007. Would like to add a hearse...but we'll see how far we get.

Mistress Muffy


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Annea love your idea, you need the boils on the face and skin falling off but the idea sound cracking.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

haunted emerald city for me...http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=66415&highlight=haunted+emerald+city


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Fright Night I think is good. I forsure want to make a tunnle and have the carnival.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Annea said:


> I'm thinking of a Black Death theme (bubonic plague) medievel inside the house, pile of bodies outside, someone with a bell saying bring out your dead.....




...and ratssssss....millions of ratsssssss......

As a post script - did you ever step back and try to read some of the threads and posts in a non-Halloween frame of mind? From making our own coffins to Black Death party themes, I guess that's why they look at us funny somethines!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Shadow Mistress;


> But I will take my Halloween wherever I go!


Your very own Halloween Road Show, now there is a theme!


----------

